# Sequoia Century (Palo Alto, June 5)



## johnny99 (Apr 2, 2004)

Anyone going on the Sequoia Century this year? This is perhaps the most scenic century on the San Francisco peninsula. Routes start in Palo Alto and head south to Saratoga and Santa Cruz.
http://www.westernwheelers.org/main/sequoia


----------



## platypus (Mar 26, 2005)

I'll have to see how I feel after the Foothill metric, but I'm pondering doing the Sequoia as my first full century ride.


----------



## johnny99 (Apr 2, 2004)

platypus said:


> I'll have to see how I feel after the Foothill metric, but I'm pondering doing the Sequoia as my first full century ride.


Foothill metric century is pretty easy, hill wise. The Sequoia flat metric century will be comparable in difficulty. The harder Sequoia routes climb to Skyline from both the east and west sides.


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

*I can't decide whether to do the Sierra or the Sequoia...*

The Sierra Century is the day before. It's a bit of a drive (starts near Jackson), but the course is great. I could ride to the start of the Sequoia -it's that close - but it's on roads I ride frequently. Maybe I'll do both!


----------



## Equakesfan (Feb 28, 2005)

*first century*



platypus said:


> I'll have to see how I feel after the Foothill metric, but I'm pondering doing the Sequoia as my first full century ride.


I did a metric century in April, but this will be my first full century.


----------



## mness (Feb 9, 2005)

*Yep*



johnny99 said:


> Anyone going on the Sequoia Century this year? This is perhaps the most scenic century on the San Francisco peninsula. Routes start in Palo Alto and head south to Saratoga and Santa Cruz.
> http://www.westernwheelers.org/main/sequoia


I will. Training for the Death Ride, and the Sequoia 200K should be a good challenge with 10,000 ft of elevation gain.


----------

